# USP Tactical .40S&W



## Hand Gun Bob (Jan 7, 2007)

Can anyone help with my delimma? Im thinking of getting one, but i dont know any thing about them. How they shoot, perform, ect... can you guys help me??

Thanks 
Bob


----------



## shakazulu12 (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll let you know in a couple days! Mine should be here by Wednesday.

My overall thought process went like this:

The regular USP fit me very well, for an increase of about 200 bucks I got the match triger, different sights, better case with cleaning kit, different barrel with O-rings etc. The threaded barrel allows me to get a suppressor when I want, without having to change barrels later.

Would have cost a lot more than 200 bucks to upgrade everything to the Tactical and I still would just have a clone and not a genuine HK pistol.

Regarding how they shoot and perform, typical HK, which basically means perfection :smt082 Though I'm biased.


----------



## Hand Gun Bob (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks,, 
What did yours cost you if you dont mind? The store i deal with is ~972.00 out the door>>> let me know how she shoots..

Thanks 
Bob


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you do a search on this site I think you will find that they are very highly thought of pistol. Everything I read about them is good. Hope to get my hands on one and work it out some day.

Best Baldy.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hand Gun Bob said:


> Thanks,,
> What did yours cost you if you dont mind? The store i deal with is ~972.00 out the door>>> let me know how she shoots..
> 
> Thanks
> Bob


I paid 995 shipped, but mine came with a jet funnel and two extra 16 round mags.

835 shipped from the same seller if you just want the regular package, I'll pm you his information in a minute. I got it from Gordon Miller at HKspecialist.net. You can find his add's on a few different sites online.


----------

